# help me! sunfire hrs12 vs svs pb12nsd



## gixer (Nov 13, 2011)

GOOD EVENING TO ALL I WANT IS A PASSIONATE ITALIAN IN ITALY TO YOU WHY THE MARK SVS is not widespread.
THESE ARE torn between 2 SUBWOOFER purely HT.
NOW THAT I BELIEVE I HAVE A LITTLE CHT12R lending SOUND PRESSURE LEVEL OF QUALITY AND PUNCH-.. I WANT A SUB WELL sounding better performing
WHAT YOU TAKE? WHY?

the room is 15mtq
Thank you all and sorry for my English.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome to HTS, gixer!

Where have you listened to SVS subs before?


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Gix,

Sorry Gix what you wrote did not say anything at all.

Except leave the passionate Italian back in Italia. We are interested in Home Theater and Audio.

I saw SVS written in your POST..., do you own an SVS Sub or just listening.

Gix either get Windows7 Ultimate and use the language translator or please find somebody to write for you. Or maybe think longer and harder with a sober mind before writing. 

I did not really get it.

No offense I am serious..., I am presenting just honest fact. Get help writing. 

There are many people here with direct experience with SVS but give us more info.

God keep Italy in the Euro!!!


----------



## gixer (Nov 13, 2011)

I used google translator.

I would like to know between the 2 subwoofer is the best ht.
I like a low precise and controlled. I want a sub that makes you feel physically without too much code or rumble.
the rest of ht is rc62 klipsch RB81 and with onkyo 876 and the room 15mtq divers seeking a dynamic and give much impact.
I never heard the svs and sunfire.

Thank you.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## gixer (Nov 13, 2011)

dennis pleasure
What can you tell me?
calculating that you have quite a monster in sealed box


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

My 2 SVSound subs are the best I have ever had in my HT room. I love them. Dennis


----------



## gixer (Nov 13, 2011)

nobody has been able to compare them in person?


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Sorry, never owned Sunfire. Of the ones I have heard, they had good bass punch, but weren't too articulate. But, that was several years ago, so is most likely meaningless today. I know you won't go wrong with the SVSound Sub.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I have auditioned the Sunfire True sub super junior (TS-SJ8). Yes it did produce alot of base if placed in a corner but I felt it was distorted at high volumes. In a small room it excellent (office, bedroom). The larger sunfire true subs were out of my price range.

I order an SVS PC12 NSD and like it better then the sunfire or the velodyne I heard after the sunfire...


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

I've never heard the Sunfire in person but have heard some good things about them in general.

I have rarely heard about someone displeased with their purchase of an SVS sub, however. My brand-new SVS PB12-NSD has me very, VERY happy, if this helps any.


----------

